# really want some meece please! s e kent



## samathena (Feb 3, 2009)

hi all.im looking for a few mice. i live in dover,kent. if anyone has any or knows someone who has someone that need rehoming in my area please contact me. i already have 2 and have experience most small and furrys. all the best sam and madhouse x


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Hiya and welcome 
Im afraid im unable to help you with this but im sure someone will be along shortly who will be able to help.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you tried local rescue centres? I was quite surprised to find that they do get mice from time to time.


----------



## samathena (Feb 3, 2009)

hi. thanks. have tried getting hold of rescue centres but none in thiarea have any. il just keep trying. a already have my too boys so im ok!


----------

